# Polo GTI – Photoshop



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I had the day off University today so decided to play around with Photoshop.

This took inspiration from a Polo GTI that turned up to the recent Scottish Meet and I thought it didn't quiet look sporty enough to wear the GTI badge.

Any way here it is.










Modifications

Colour Change
Larger Alloys
Lowered
Golf GTI Grills
Tinted rear ¾ glass
Xenon Headlights
Bump strips and Handles Smoothed

Comments welcome :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looking good, but where are the xenons


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I just added the Xenon unit, never turned them on lol

Full size original picture can be found here

http://www.netcarshow.com/volkswagen/2006-polo_gti/800x600/wallpaper_28.htm


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

That looks a pretty nice set of wheels.

Top effort Fraser.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Tint all the windows, the police can't get you on the internet and it looks nicer


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

could you do mine mate...?
its under the thread - my first post
would love to see what you could do
cheers


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

edition_25 said:


> could you do mine mate...?
> its under the thread - my first post
> would love to see what you could do
> cheers


To be honest in my opinion your car is pretty much perfect, the E25 was probably the nicest mk4 produced.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

megaboost said:


> Tint all the windows, the police can't get you on the internet and it looks nicer


If you're a drug dealer maybe.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> If you're a drug dealer maybe.


 It seems I'm a drug dealer then.


----------

